# Will fur snipped off foot ever grow back?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The last time I tried to trim Brooks' toenails (about a year ago, it is not my or his favorite pastime) some fur on his back foot kept getting in my way so I just took a pair of scissors and snipped it out of the way.
After all this time it still looks chopped off. I assumed fur would grow and somehow even out on its own. I guess not.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

... Jacks' fur grows back within 3 weeks or so. 

I always trim his toe fur and even use the thinning sheers on his hocks (I don't like the raggedy feathering they get back there). 

It's not GROWING or it just grew back looking choppy?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The end of the fur still looks chopped off (like how bad it looked after I cut the fur) but for some reason I thought it would grow and fill in and not look strangely chopped off after a while. I should take a picture (but am lying in bed and too tired)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish i could trim my dogs paws ,so they look really good, i just seam to always get a chopped look.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Use thinning shears and it won't look chopped off


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It will definitely grow back. Cutting hair doesn't affect the follicle, and all hair grows continuously. The reason some areas (like the face) keep shorter hair is that the follicles are on a schedule and actually release their hairs after a set period and begin growing a new one. It can take a while for things to grow back, though, and a chopped area can look chopped for a long time if the hair all grows at a relatively similar rate. It gets longer, but the chopped ends still pretty much line up.

Here's a link to some foot grooming instructions Pointgold sent me ages ago when I asked for her help. We don't have thinning shears, but I was able to make Comet's muppet feet look pretty decent on the first try anyway.


----------



## TVickery (Jul 25, 2015)

My Golden's feet were trimmed extremely short by our groomer despite our specifically telling them not to. This was a year and a half ago; the fur on her front feet has grown back on one foot, partially grown back on the other, but it has never grown back on her back feet. I have no idea why it won't grow back.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I showed it to the vet and he said it is the result of him dragging his back feet as he walks (nails also worn down) due to spondylosis.
Duh, I should have realized that


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have Joker on a low dose of prednisone to treat inflamed nerves cause by calcification of his lower spine. It has made a huge difference in his mobility, allowing him to move with confidence again. I don't know if it might help your boy, but it might be worth asking your vet. Using steroids is not a good option for young dogs, but our major concern for Joker now is quality of life, given his advanced age.

Good luck!


----------

